# My Easter tradition: Mahler's Resurrection symphony.



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I always listen to Mahler 2 (the Resurrection symphony) at Easter time. This year I think I'll chose the Bertini recording from the box set. Anyone care to join in?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I daren't - if I listen to the 2nd then I'll end up listening to the lot. I don't know what it is about Mahler (or Bruckner) but I can never listen to one of his symphonies in isolation. Not a bad thing in itself, but I've got other stuff that needs to be done.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall join you and think I will give Gergiev with the LSO a try.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Honestly I don't think it's music for Easter time, but anyway I'll join you with pleasure 

I'll go for Ivan Fisher / Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes - why not ! Dudamel & the Bolivar. Happy Easter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bernstein/NY Philharmonic.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Definitely Lenny for me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

Having finished passions by Tan Dun and Jonathan Harvey already this weekend, Mahler is certainly next 

Klemperer, that is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

Listening to London Symphony w/ Lennie


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Easter's over, but I'll chime in with the live Tennstedt/LPO, my absolute, unquestioned favorite.


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

Bernstein-LSO or Vienna

Abbado and Walter are great as well. Mahler and Bruckner are my two top favorites whatever they do.

This one is coming soon.


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

Another No. 2 in my repertoires.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for joining in guys; it's good to know I'm not the only one listening to this wonderful work during the festival of the Resurrection.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

In my youth, the resurrection symphony was a gigantic, solemn and sometimes surprising piece of work. I once tried to write a piece for piano assimalating the 1st movement of this symphony. But I tried listening to it today and earned almost nothing. A mistake of my choice of the performers? I don't think so. Levine and VPO functioned well. Probably I got too old to listen to his music, which seems great to the youth.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

My Easter Mahler 2nd was Slatkin with the St. Louis Symphony.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a fine choice. Most recordings aren't comparable to this one.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

It's that time of year again, and I shall be listening to a recording of Mahler's Resurrection symphony from my collection. This year I think I'll choose the Sinopoli / Philharmonia recording on DG Eloquence.









Anyone care to join in again with a choice of their own?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Besides the Bernstein recordings this is still my favourite.:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Markbridge said:


> My Easter Mahler 2nd was Slatkin with the St. Louis Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 68096


This is the version I have, and it is so addicting!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll no doubt listen to the whole cycle again before too long. Last 2nd I listened to was Bernstein's on DG - next time I may well go for The Rattler/CBSO which I haven't heard for ages.


----------

